# This is what happens when you hold your pee...



## amp man

The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling. 
Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


----------



## Stan07

Don't hold your pee. Go to the hotels, ask a doorman nicely and use the restroom in the lobby really quick. You can tip those guys here and there aswell.


----------



## jfm182

I stop at any supermarket, or gas station if after hours.


----------



## Robertk

If I don't go when I feel like I have to...I could get Uromysitisis and die!


----------



## Stan07

Possibly!


----------



## Bwood

I had to piss like a **** last night in Hollywood when I was getting requests like crazy. Almost went offline to find a rest room and luckily got a request to take someone going the exact same direction home as I was. Toughed it out and waited till I got home.


----------



## Emblem

This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom? 

I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


----------



## amp man

_"Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. "_
Yep, this is a big problem in San Francisco.
If you do find one, you can forget trying to find a place to park.


----------



## amp man

Bwood said:


> I had to piss like a **** last night in Hollywood when I was getting requests like crazy. Almost went offline to find a rest room and luckily got a request to take someone going the exact same direction home as I was. Toughed it out and waited till I got home.


I feel your pain, brother! Glad you made it. Nothing more satisfying to unleash in your own john. haha


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

Robertk said:


> If I don't go when I feel like I have to...I could get Uromysitisis and die!


Best television show in history!!!


----------



## amp man

jfm182 said:


> I stop at any supermarket, or gas station if after hours.


Good advice.
Thanks


----------



## tohunt4me

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


Kidney stones.


----------



## tohunt4me

Create a bathroom schedule.
Build up of toxins also affects your liver.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

Muscles exercised get strengthened. Holding it will strengthen, not weaken. That video's doomsday stuff is only from EXTREME holding it. Once I mildly had to go when I got a ping...I thought, "Everyone around here only wants short rides so I will be back in 20 and can wait". Well, she wanted to go 45 minutes away and there was nooooo way I could wait that long. I apologized and stopped at a gas station.


----------



## Pipoy

I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.

Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards

Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


----------



## UberKevPA

Empty Gatorade bottle.


----------



## Robertk

Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> 
> Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards
> 
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


eww!

use a pee bottle, the wide mouth gatorade type bottle works well.


----------



## tohunt4me

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


----------



## JustDave

I leaked a bit the day I wanted to go hardcore and do an entire night. I said screw it, pulled over on the offramp of the freeway. After that I dont know why my mind thought we were "close to home" but I couldn't hold it, I ran out the car and as fast as I could. I did the business at the side of the road LMAO. The funny thing was that I saw someone doing this yesterday, I laughed. He wasn't an Uber driver though lol


----------



## Pipoy

Robertk said:


> eww!
> 
> use a pee bottle, the wide mouth gatorade type bottle works well.


I used to do it on a Gatorade bottle but I find the diapers more hygenic and cost efficient


----------



## UberKevPA

Yeah, but you're pissin' in a diaper. Is there no shame? Is there no low that drivers won't descend to?


----------



## JustDave

I wish we had rest stops in parts of the city, why do we have to drive far out here in California to reach a place we can do our business?


----------



## Robertk

JustDave said:


> I wish we had rest stops in parts of the city, why do we have to drive far out here in California to reach a place we can do our business?


I'd imagine that businesses in California are getting sick of dealing with the homeless, so they were forced to stop offering restrooms to everybody. Same thing is happening here in Seattle, Beggar on the sidewalk = sign in the window saying 'no public restrooms' .


----------



## steveK2016

I keep my eye for port-o-potties when dropping off in residential neighborhoods.


----------



## Pipoy

UberKevPA said:


> Yeah, but you're pissin' in a diaper. Is there no shame? Is there no low that drivers won't descend to?


what shame are you talking about? Is it a public scandal when I want to piss on a diaper INSIDE my vehicle? What difference does it make if I piss in a bottle as suggested INSIDE the vehicle? Its not like Im sticking out my weener out the window or pissing on a tree or something.


----------



## amp man

tohunt4me said:


> Kidney stones.


Ouch! Been there, man. Very, very painful.


----------



## Robertk

Pipoy said:


> what shame are you talking about? Is it a public scandal when I want to piss on a diaper INSIDE my vehicle? What difference does it make if I piss in a bottle as suggested INSIDE the vehicle? Its not like Im sticking out my weener out the window or pissing on a tree or something.


is peeing in a diaper shameful? Depends...


----------



## amp man

steveK2016 said:


> I keep my eye for port-o-potties when dropping off in residential neighborhoods.


Good advice, but here in the Bay Area they're all locked


----------



## Rustbuster

Pissed myself a couple times. No joke. Ends my night.


----------



## Dutch-Ub

Peeing on a tree doesn't huurt anybody. Just make sure it's not in a childrens playground.


----------



## lbuberchick562

Not so easy peeing for women...can't just pull over on highway or pull out a gaterade bottle. I go to gas stations. ..only had 1 where I had to actually use a quarter to get in. Park like I'm gonna get gas. ..go to bathroom then I'm done. I like the big stations with stores inside cause 99% of the time the bathroom is inside and not outside ...


----------



## tohunt4me

lbuberchick562 said:


> Not so easy peeing for women...can't just pull over on highway or pull out a gaterade bottle. I go to gas stations. ..only had 1 where I had to actually use a quarter to get in. Park like I'm gonna get gas. ..go to bathroom then I'm done. I like the big stations with stores inside cause 99% of the time the bathroom is inside and not outside ...


She we,Go Girl,P Mate,stand up,and a few other devices are available.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Blown kidneys.
"Cab driver disease".
"Oh but TwoFiddy were not cabbies!"
"Sure ok whatever".


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Blown kidneys.
> "Cab driver disease".
> "Oh but TwoFiddy were not cabbies!"
> "Sure ok whatever".


And you can function with just 10% of kidney. That is why kidney disease is often discovered so late.


----------



## Red Leader

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


I thought you were an atty?


----------



## UberBastid

"Public Urination" is a crime, and depending on how the cop charges you, a conviction could lead to requiring you to register as a sex offender. A cop will usually shake his head at a homeless person doing it, but if you look like you HAVE something - they will arrest. 
Peeing in a diaper? And you use it twice? Where do you keep it till second use? Under the seat?

~ UberBastid ~


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Red Leader said:


> I thought you were an atty?


Attorneys are only used to being full of crap.


----------



## Red Leader

Let's see.....

The 24hr Starbucks on California st.
The 24hr Walgreens on Davisadero at Lombard.
Most any 24hr Safeway
The Union 76 / 7-11 on Geary at Funston.
I haven't checked any of the other 7-11s

All of these have parking available. Some Report that some Safeways close their restrooms. The one on Websters has always been open.

Now, for the guys, women if you want to also......

Drive into golden gate park. Plenty of places to park your vehicle near trees.
Most any of the Avenues and steets on the west side have trees, parking, and not a lot of street lights.

The southern boarder of the Persideo has places to park and trees. Most places on the Persideo in fact have this logistical situation.
Do they close the port-o-lets at the drivers lot by the airport?


I have a list around here of a few more but can't find it at the moment.


----------



## Pipoy

UberBastid said:


> "Public Urination" is a crime, and depending on how the cop charges you, a conviction could lead to requiring you to register as a sex offender. A cop will usually shake his head at a homeless person doing it, but if you look like you HAVE something - they will arrest.
> Peeing in a diaper? And you use it twice? Where do you keep it till second use? Under the seat?
> 
> ~ UberBastid ~


Agree. A person to pee on a tree, a wall or even on other people's tires are crimes.

Thats why some Uber drivers if all hope looking for a place to let it "flow" tend to pee inside their vehicles in a bottle.

The diaper after first use I store it at the trunk then after second use look for a trash bin throw it away.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

19 years in a cab and never resorted to a ****ing diaper.


----------



## Pipoy

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab and never resorted to a ****ing diaper.


Hehe its my unusual way of claming my bladder.


----------



## Lowestformofwit

As I posted elsewhere, recently, a can of Coke (any variety) seems to be an invitation to me to urgently want to pee about 10 times that amont about 20 minutes later.
So that's right iff my list when driving, or planning to.
Trees and bushes are fine, if you don't being the "rabbit in the headlights" - it's amazing how often someone comes along a deserted road once you get out & start peeing.
Noticed in Europe, especially Spain, that guys stop anywhere and wave willy in the wind without a care.


----------



## Pipoy

Lowestformofwit said:


> As I posted elsewhere, recently, a can of Coke (any variety) seems to be an invitation to me to urgently want to pee about 10 times that amont about 20 minutes later.
> So that's right iff my list when driving, or planning to.
> Trees and bushes are fine, if you don't being the "rabbit in the headlights" - it's amazing how often someone comes along a deserted road once you get out & start peeing.
> Noticed in Europe, especially Spain, that guys stop anywhere and wave willy in the wind without a care.


) i tried this one time but some duchebag honks his airhorn while passing and i ****ing made niagrafalls all over my floormatt


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Lowestformofwit said:


> As I posted elsewhere, recently, a can of Coke (any variety) seems to be an invitation to me to urgently want to pee about 10 times that amont about 20 minutes later.
> So that's right iff my list when driving, or planning to.
> Trees and bushes are fine, if you don't being the "rabbit in the headlights" - it's amazing how often someone comes along a deserted road once you get out & start peeing.
> Noticed in Europe, especially Spain, that guys stop anywhere and wave willy in the wind without a care.


Trust me, Oz is paradise compared to our Orwellian nightmare nanny state.
Here you could get a level 3 sex offender for public exposure.


----------



## Peanut hello

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me, Oz is paradise compared to our Orwellian nightmare nanny state.
> Here you could get a level 3 sex offender for public exposure.


So it is better to pee in your pants , just to be in the safe side.haha


----------



## Lowestformofwit

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me, Oz is paradise compared to our Orwellian nightmare nanny state.
> Here you could get a level 3 sex offender for public exposure.


Don't worry; we'll get there soon enough.
What ever became of common sense, and tolerance, along the way?


----------



## Pipoy

Lowestformofwit said:


> Don't worry; we'll get there soon enough.
> What ever became of common sense, and tolerance, along the way?


Like the cops would put cuffs on you if you pee in your car lol


----------



## Honey Badger

Do it yourself car wash , pull in open door, piss 
Sometimes I even rinse off my car


----------



## lbuberchick562

tohunt4me said:


> She we,Go Girl,P Mate,stand up,and a few other devices are available.


Lol...ummmm nah. I'll stop at a gas station and use the bathroom or go to a fast food place. ..I'm in LA County not like I'm in a deserted area lol.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

This is ridiculous. I've never had a shift where I didn't urinate in a parking lot or the side of the road. Just open up the passenger side front and back door and stand between them. Everyone will know what you are doing but no one will see you doing it. If you're urinating into a diaper or driving around with a bottle of urine you're crazy.


----------



## shiftydrake

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 19 years in a cab and never resorted to a ****ing diaper.


Yeah 12 years for me...no diaper either but then again my kidneys are shot anyway so it don't bother me 1 bit


----------



## tohunt4me

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Trust me, Oz is paradise compared to our Orwellian nightmare nanny state.
> Here you could get a level 3 sex offender for public exposure.


Yup.one to three years prison.
Then register as a sex offender with name in newspaper and postcard with sex offender status mailed out to all the neighbors periodically.
Prison is an Industry in America.


----------



## CrazyT

lbuberchick562 said:


> Lol...ummmm nah. I'll stop at a gas station and use the bathroom or go to a fast food place. ..I'm in LA County not like I'm in a deserted area lol.


Right there with you. I'm in Maryland/Baltimore/DC area. I have a mental map of convenience stores, gas stations, Starbucks, and restaurants that have restrooms inside and clean. I can usually coordinate my pee breaks with drink runs or gas fill ups.

Only once did everything backfire. I was thinking drink run and pee break but got a ping to a hotel. Ok these are usually run to the airport or train station maybe an into the city run but any if those are 10 minutes or less. Picked her up.... Meadowlands, NJ. Three and a half hours later dropped her off, went to the first service area heading back and got gas (kind of nice not having to get out and pump in the rain), pulled into a parking space and hit the restroom.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

In the cities just find a spot to pull over and run into an alley, or go into a parking lot park next to a large car and go.
Denver isn't too bad because there is construction everywhere, construction = porta pottys , I'll hit those up or I'll go to a gas station and buy a drink or something I normally don't ever log out when I'm just using the bathroom , I'll accept a request and quickly relieve myself , which usually takes no longer then a minute or two . If a pax were to question why I wasn't moving at one point I'd just say not sure sometimes the app isn't perfectly accurate with my location . You can also open your door get on your knees and piss under your car, in a major pinch it's much more discreet, just make sure noone can see your junk so you don't get a sex offender ticket nobody wants to deal with that 

Also I think it's important to plan out your bathroom needs, I make sure to fully relieve myself before I even head out and if I find myself near a good bathroom spot I'll usually just go even if I don't really have to to possibly buy sometime when I can't, which is usually the airport . Denvers airport is a good 30 minutes from the city so if I get a request taking me there , it could be up to 2 hours before I get to go again since I'll always give up to 45 minutes to get a return ride and sometimes the return rides are going to cities that are over an hour away . Sometimes I'll even park in short term parking , run in do my business and run out, the short term parking is free up to 10 minutes which is normally enough time to take a leak , sometimes even visit dumpsville if quick about it.

Most starbucks and fast food chains are good to and usually have free parking . Park walk in , go to the john and go back to your car .

Honestly the bathroom situation is one of the biggest struggles of this job , I've found places to go throughout my city and when in the suburbs most gas stations have open restrooms .


----------



## Lowestformofwit

I've settled on two rules in this business, if it looks like a delay, diversion or other unexpected events might come your way:

Fill your car's tank;
Empty your own.
Don't delay either until you find yourself desperate, take opportunities as they arise.


----------



## Stan07

You need to learn how to micromanage restroom/food/coffee/carwash. Plan ahead, get it done together.


----------



## Stan07

You need to change your eating/drinking habits aswell. 
More fast food, more restroom visits. Less sodium and sugar, less restroom visits.


----------



## Uber Jason

Just use a bottle. That's what truckers do.


----------



## Boozoo

Robertk said:


> Beggar on the sidewalk = sign in the window saying 'no public restrooms' .


Yup, that's it. But here's the corollary: signs saying "No Public Restrooms" = sidewalks and storefronts that smell like piss.


----------



## Retired Senior

I do have a busy bladder.... I'm a poster boy for those late night ads for waking up 3x a night to run to the toilet. Problem continues all day too, so I could never hold a job like a cashier's....
I use a red urine bottle courtesy of my last hospital stay. I park in as discrete a spot as I can quickly find and yank it out. When I'm done I open my door and dump the contents out. Close the portable urinal back up and I'm good for another hour.
Oh "yanking it out" refers to the red plastic bottle. What did you think I meant!


----------



## Boozoo

I don't like reusables like the urinal from the hospital, (or that two-use diaper earlier in this thread). This is because, when it's time to use it again, there is the awful odor from the rancid remains that are in there. So if I am using bottles, they are one-use only, fill, cap, toss in dumpster.


----------



## Veal66

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


For Emblem, or any other Boston-based drivers, there was a whole thread on this posted in the Boston forum several months ago.

Some snark, but many good tips and locations for this issue in the Boston area, especially from Boston Taxi Driver, DJC, and Duane M.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/where-to-pee.65640/


----------



## phuseche

As shown at 3:35 in this video seems a practical solution.


----------



## hanging in there

Robertk said:


> eww!
> 
> use a pee bottle, the wide mouth gatorade type bottle works well.


Just make sure you hide the bottle afterwards or the pax might grab it like "Hey dude you're awesome! The other driver only offered water. Got any mints?"

(Pax will definitely need the mints after drinking that.)


----------



## Doowop

Mc Donalds.


----------



## Retired Senior

Actually, I've been holding out on you guys.... This is what happens....



  





man, that spells r-e-l-i-e-f !!!


----------



## Jollyrodger

U guys are pretty funny. I figured the peeing thing out the first week (2300 trips). Went to Wal Mart and found a PLASTIC BOTTLE with an AIR TIGHT SCREWABLE SEALABLE LID. I drive a short distance after rider drop-off to any parking lot that is close by. Then open up the glove box and there is my old trusty bottle. Then fill her up and dump the piss in the parking lot. Wow, to think of the time u guys are wasting looking for a place to piss is pretty incredible. I want to MAXIMIZE MY TIME doing Uber, not waste it.


----------



## Conditional

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


Someone mentioned going to a supermarket. just Google "jewel" or any supermarket in your town and your GPS will show you the closest one hand whether or not they're still open.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


I once dropped off a really nice lady at her house and asked if I coukd use her restroom. Of course, I'm a middle aged woman, so it might not work for you guys, but you can pee out your door anyway.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Lowestformofwit said:


> As I posted elsewhere, recently, a can of Coke (any variety) seems to be an invitation to me to urgently want to pee about 10 times that amont about 20 minutes later.
> So that's right iff my list when driving, or planning to.
> Trees and bushes are fine, if you don't being the "rabbit in the headlights" - it's amazing how often someone comes along a deserted road once you get out & start peeing.
> Noticed in Europe, especially Spain, that guys stop anywhere and wave willy in the wind without a care.


People in this country freak out if they see a penis in public.

It's not that special, folks!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Fuzzyelvis said:


> People in this country freak out if they see a penis in public.


Yeah, we've noticed the reaction to Trump!


----------



## Lowestformofwit

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It's not that special, folks!


I've told you before - PLEASE! No peek and tell.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


This is a MAJOR problem for women drivers.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

lbuberchick562 said:


> Not so easy peeing for women...can't just pull over on highway or pull out a gaterade bottle. I go to gas stations. ..only had 1 where I had to actually use a quarter to get in. Park like I'm gonna get gas. ..go to bathroom then I'm done. I like the big stations with stores inside cause 99% of the time the bathroom is inside and not outside ...


I agree. I'm not a religious person, but God bless Chevron Extra Mile gas stations.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Jollyrodger said:


> U guys are pretty funny. I figured the peeing thing out the first week (2300 trips). Went to Wal Mart and found a PLASTIC BOTTLE with an AIR TIGHT SCREWABLE SEALABLE LID. I drive a short distance after rider drop-off to any parking lot that is close by. Then open up the glove box and there is my old trusty bottle. Then fill her up and dump the piss in the parking lot. Wow, to think of the time u guys are wasting looking for a place to piss is pretty incredible. I want to MAXIMIZE MY TIME doing Uber, not waste it.


Walmart is open late and most have restrooms near the front of the store. Put it on your list.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Fuzzyelvis said:


> People in this country freak out if they see a penis in public.
> 
> It's not that special, folks!


You've talked to my wife, ehh?


----------



## MrA

steveK2016 said:


> I keep my eye for port-o-potties when dropping off in residential neighborhoods.


I carry small bolt cutters for the cheapo locks that are usually on the porto-pots. Whatever you do, I don't recomend the porto-pots at SFO, Im getting sick just thinking about those disgusting things.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

MrA said:


> I carry small bolt cutters for the cheapo locks that are usually on the porto-pots. Whatever you do, I don't recomend the porto-pots at SFO, Im getting sick just thinking about those disgusting things.


Breaking and entering ehh?
That's cutting edge behavior.


----------



## MrA

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking and entering ehh?
> That's cutting edge behavior.


Yea, wouldn't that be hilarious? Busted for burglarizing a shitter. I'd be the Turd burglar Bandit


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

MrA said:


> Yea, wouldn't that be hilarious? Busted for burglarizing a shitter. I'd be the Turd burglar Bandit


Funny and dumb.
I loled.


----------



## steveK2016

Had to pee bad last night but got a ping. Pax dropped pin in the middle of the park no where near where he was. Ended up on a dead end street about to curse his name when a magistic portopotty appeared in my head lights. Ended up finding pax after its use and he was the biggest tipper of the night. 

Never in my life have I ever been so happy to see portopotties!


----------



## 58756

I felt the inconsence my self when I noticed pee trickling by itself due to me sitting with seat belt pushing against bladder. I started excerise regularly and also went to restrooms more frequently and don't let bladder get too full often and now all is well.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

Geez not to sound so Nancy Negative but you pee before your shift starts. You ration your water over your shift and you should take a break, even briefly for restroom, snack, stretch. If your shift is really that long, too long and you don't think of planning a break then please find a better job. Fast food even Panera is the way to go. If the restrooms are locked or they don't offer public restrooms you shouldn't be driving in that neighborhood. There's absolutely no reason for a diaper. Gatorade is the way to go if you need something. Your car does smell if you do it inside your car. People here sound too desperate. I did UPS part time for the exercise. Drivers use Gatorade in the back. Plan ahead as many have said.


----------



## Sita

I feel you! I drive in down town! No parking, they need to have at least porter pottys for uber drivers or alert hotels to let us use their restrooms! I've been denied so many times "it's for customers only" I've driven Miles to find the nearest gas station only to find out most of them don't have a bThroom!!! Very annoying!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I pee when I wanna.


----------



## NC252

Hilton Garden inn is a great place to used the restroom while out and about....they usually have a separate entry near the restroom where the people at the counter don't even see you, and the counter sits away from the main entrance..... Most other hotels as soon as you walk in the employees are right there front and center ready to ask you to leave..... As a bonus the Hilton Garden inn has the most delicious free cookies ever....


----------



## I have nuts

Pay a doorman? Diapers? Wtf!? Piss on the side of a building like real man.


----------



## I have nuts

steveK2016 said:


> I keep my eye for port-o-potties when dropping off in residential neighborhoods.


I'd rather piss my pants, than use a port-o-potty, those things are disgusting.


----------



## BuckSF

There is a useful product called Stadium Pal. Versions for men and women are available.





 via @youtube

Http://www.stadiumpal.com


----------



## tohunt4me

steveK2016 said:


> Had to pee bad last night but got a ping. Pax dropped pin in the middle of the park no where near where he was. Ended up on a dead end street about to curse his name when a magistic portopotty appeared in my head lights. Ended up finding pax after its use and he was the biggest tipper of the night.
> 
> Never in my life have I ever been so happy to see portopotties!


" DESTINY" is Real !


----------



## tohunt4me

Here is a product. URINE BAGS.
THEY CAN DOUBLE AS PUKE BAGS.


----------



## tohunt4me

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Walmart is open late and most have restrooms near the front of the store. Put it on your list.


Wal Mart closes at 11 in my city AND they're right next to a police station !
Fear of armed robbers.


----------



## MrA

BuckSF said:


> There is a useful product called Stadium Pal. Versions for men and women are available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via @youtube
> 
> Http://www.stadiumpal.com


Doubles as a leg warmer


----------



## EnjoyEnJan

I have nuts said:


> Pay a doorman? Diapers? Wtf!? Piss on the side of a building like real man.


San Francisco experimented with some Ultra hydrophobic spray on the side of their buildings to repel piss back on to people.


----------



## MrA

EnjoyEnJan said:


> San Francisco experimented with some Ultra hydrophobic spray on the side of their buildings to repel piss back on to people.


I always try to use a street tree.


----------



## uberist

Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> 
> Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards
> 
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


That's gross.


----------



## RUSSREED2.0

Pipoy said:


> I used to do it on a Gatorade bottle but I find the diapers more hygenic and cost efficient





Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> 
> Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards
> 
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


----------



## tohunt4me

We had a politician who liked diapers also. David Vitter. It didn't work out so well for him at last election. Protestors showed up in Diapers.
He would understand though . . . .


----------



## Fishchris

I seriously cant believe someone would use an ef'ing diaper, when driving, and ever more unbelievably, admit to it ! I mean really ? WTF ? LOL Bet the car smells really nice after that  LOL If I were the pax, Id be like, excuse me, but did somebody piss themselves ??? What, do you have an out house in the trunk ?  LOL

Bathrooms in the city are a PITA though. Many gas stations don't have them. But as long as your not right down town, you can always do a quick search for closest fast food... Mc D's, BK, KFC, etc. They always have bathrooms, as long as you can find a parking spot, and again, as long as your not right down town, and the place isn't located in the side of a high rise, your probably OK.....


----------



## DriverX

Grinders BEWARE!


----------



## Poor_Lad

Don't need toilets. Just find a tree or some bushes and pee onto it like a real man!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MrA said:


> Yea, wouldn't that be hilarious? Busted for burglarizing a shitter. I'd be the Turd burglar Bandit


Ahh, the depths to which we've fallen.

I think at some point, standing in the dark with my bolt cutters trying to look around to make sure no one saw me, I'd be questioning my life choices...

Acually, I'm already doing that, and I haven't sunk quite that low yet.

I hope you carry TP and wet wipes and sanitizer.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


Who holds it? I just go anywhere screw'em


----------



## UberAnt39

UberKevPA said:


> Empty Gatorade bottle.


I guess if it's the lemon-lime flavor then you can always try & return it.


----------



## ragnarkar

I go to a gas station, ask if they have restrooms, buy their cheapest candy, and go. Usually not a problem anywhere in sf except downtown.

I have a collection I call my "bathrom candy", all the gum, mints, chocolate, trail mixes, nuts, etc I bought just to use the restroom.


----------



## JulieM678

Ok I have to admit peeing my pants after coming out of Logan.
There's nowhere to stop anywhere & right when I got thru the tunnel tolls I was sitting in 5 lanes of merging traffic @ a dead standstill. This was to be my parking space for 25 minutes & I was already @ critical mass when I was heading INTO the city. 

Fortunately I was on a plastic seat cover & nothing leaked thru. I had to of course end the day (I was done anyhow).
Now when I get an airport run I ask to use their restroom while they load their luggage. "Otherwise we're stopping on the highway."
They're generally happy to help out.


----------



## vesolehome

Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> 
> Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards
> 
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


Are you serious?


----------



## noobiznessdriving

Pee in a water bottle and then leave in back as beverage for pax.


----------



## 5 Star Guy

I hear you on the lack of bathrooms, however I would never ask someone, especially a pax to use their bathroom? You're looking for 1 stars and a beating in Boston.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


You guys are really uncreative scum, if you're a MAN you don't need to stop to piss. figure it out.


----------



## Arkaxow

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


I like to go to Wawa's they are open 24 hours, but you must find a Super Wawa. Some of the smaller stores don't let you use the bathroom. I tend to be out late especially on Friday and Saturday nights, so I need a 24 hour place. During regular hours I go to Dunkin Donuts, there are also a lot of them in New Jersey. It is also a good chance to stretch my legs as sitting a long time becomes uncomfortable.


----------



## JulieM678

5 Star Guy said:


> I hear you on the lack of bathrooms, however I would never ask someone, especially a pax to use their bathroom? You're looking for 1 stars and a beating in Boston.


Oh no I'm picking up Hindu Indians from multimillion $ homes in Shrewsbury & Rutland to bring IN to Logan... no beat downs around. 
Besides, there are eager to show off their beautiful houses .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

JulieM678 said:


> Oh no I'm picking up Hindu Indians from multimillion $ homes in Shrewsbury & Rutland to bring IN to Logan... no beat downs around.
> Besides, there are eager to show off their beautiful houses .


What?
You can't get these 8 tiny cloth trunks into your Prius?
Pls do the needful.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Poor_Lad said:


> Don't need toilets. Just find a tree or some bushes and pee onto it like a real man!


Amen to that. Or behind a 7-11 or something.


----------



## LadyinMT

Oh my! I'm so thankful to live in small town Missoula, MT where it takes me about 5-10 minutes to get to my house from anywhere in town (at least during the hours I've been driving, late on weekend nights). Bonus is that I get a kiss from my partner in mischief and my dog! Both whom miss me greatly while I'm out Ubering.  

~Heather


----------



## Novus Caesar

We have Circle K gas stations in my town and I just use them. Nice chain.


----------



## AgentX

I remember that time I had to pee so bad after I dropped this chick off at the airport. It was flooding rain at the airport, but I didn't care. I pulled to the nearest parking spot, closest to the port-a-potty at the Cell Phone Lot, ran in there in the pouring rain and let go. Felt like I was in there for 4 minutes.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> ....
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe)


How much is a package of diapers versus the 50-50 you'll have to buy an 89 cent stick of gum or a $1.49 hot dog that you can for a snack?

That is perhaps the five-dollar question to this idea.


----------



## AgentX

Novus Caesar said:


> We have Circle K gas stations in my town and I just use them. Nice chain.


Circle K is a life saver. Except during Mardi Gras, when the one at Lee Circle closes it's bathroom and you have to use the City of New Orleans owned port-a-potties lining the Circle.


----------



## UberRose

Just buy these camping portapotties .....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013VU1W5M/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberRose

I use the bathroom at the airport or dunkin donuts or starbucks. Buying a $2 coffee to stay awake from these places won't hurt either.


----------



## RedANT

Not sure what specifically happens when you hold your pee, but this is what happens when you hod your farts...


----------



## Mr Ocasio

I've had luck with bars. I just ask politely tell them I am an uber driver and if I can please use their restroom. It has worked for me 100% of the time. If I happened to be by a major store I always stop even if the urge is not much. Speedway and gas starions along the freeway exit normally have unlocked bathrooms. Ifbworst comes to worst I buy a dollar cheeseburger at McDonalds.


----------



## NorCalPhil

Just visited the 24-hour Starbucks on California last night. I will never understand how allegedly civilized human beings can destroy a public bathroom so completely. I don't know what its cleaning schedule is, but evidently not frequently enough.


----------



## MonkeyTOES

A lot of great advices! I think I'll keep a few empty plastic water bottles.


----------



## Athena

I had problem with gas station owner, Marathon, even after I told him I was going to buy something, the owner was an butt. So I told him that I had a medical issue and I needed to use the bathroom and according to MN State Law he can not refuse to let me use the bathroom if I state I have an medical issue. And that if he refused again I was calling to file a complaint with city of Mpls and the Attorney General's Office and calling my attorney on Monday. Then he let me used the bathroom, which was disgusting, had no TP and no paper towels.

I tell all my clients to never go there (very busy bar & restaurant area) and I drive the extra 4 blocks and spend all my money at the other two gas stations (snacks & coffee).

Unfortunately times like this suck to be a female driver & having to stick up to bullies.

"Live up front with Lyft"


----------



## evette402002

amp man said:


> The part at the end about leading to incontinence is especially troubling.
> Well, I'm off to the city. I'll be thinking about this video as I hold my pee for hours trying to find a public restroom. Oh, the agony, haha...


Watching this video makes me want to go pee.....lol


----------



## Om3ga7

Wawa's are truly a lifesaver.


----------



## CaliNewGirl2Uber

amp man said:


> _"Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. "_
> Yep, this is a big problem in San Francisco.
> If you do find one, you can forget trying to find a place to park.


I'm happy I UBER
in Sacramento! 
Free 2 PEEEeee


----------



## kabibe

I now know where every cumberland farms store is in my town; that's the only place with a bathroom open after 11:00 pm. I have seriously considered getting depends or something


----------



## CrazyT

CaliNewGirl2Uber said:


> I'm happy I UBER
> in Sacramento!
> Free 2 PEEEeee


In Maryland anyone is free to pee in whatever restroom they find appropriate. Outside of restrooms, you're on your own there.


----------



## VegasR

Viva las vegas. Many casinos to chose from.

However, you don't have to gum and stuff at gas stations. Buy gas! Even if you only need 2 gallons, beats wasting money on something you don't want.


----------



## sthriftybroke

Trying to find a safe place in the hood is fun. My dad also drives for uber (pt) and he refuses to stop even at a McDonald's. I'll stop at fast food, but definitely not gas stations till I'm out in the burbs. 

On a fun note, I stopped at a Kroger with 5 min till they closed to pee. Drove by it again the other day and my first thought was "hey I've peed there!"


----------



## Gwoae

Bwood said:


> I had to piss like a **** last night in Hollywood when I was getting requests like crazy. Almost went offline to find a rest room and luckily got a request to take someone going the exact same direction home as I was. Toughed it out and waited till I got home.


I know this is a old quote but I thought I was going to piss myself last night. I had to go but I kept getting stacked pings and they were all 1.5 or better. Finally had a no show and there was a gas station right there. I ran in and did the no show on the way out. It was a close call.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

WWJBD?


----------



## M.209

Much easier for guys - stop in the dark corner and do your biz. Otherwise, mcdonalds is everywhere..



Gwoae said:


> I know this is a old quote but I thought I was going to piss myself last night. I had to go but I kept getting stacked pings and they were all 1.5 or better. Finally had a no show and there was a gas station right there. I ran in and did the no show on the way out. It was a close call.


Thats the problem - holding your pee, your hunger, your need to have a proper rest...


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

M.209 said:


> Much easier for guys - stop in the dark corner and do your biz. Otherwise, mcdonalds is everywhere..
> 
> Thats the problem - holding your pee, your hunger, your need to have a proper rest...


yes! Mcdonalds is my go to and if not I will stop where there are trees on the road or whatever.


----------



## MrA

Robertk said:


> eww!
> 
> use a pee bottle, the wide mouth gatorade type bottle works well.


 E







at the peanuts. Piss in the jar


----------



## Leo1983

Stan07 said:


> Don't hold your pee. Go to the hotels, ask a doorman nicely and use the restroom in the lobby really quick. You can tip those guys here and there aswell.


Why? Just pee on the Valet sign.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I never knew that Arrowhead water turned yellow if left outside. This was at the airport que in Phoenix.


----------



## tohunt4me

CrazyT said:


> In Maryland anyone is free to pee in whatever restroom they find appropriate. Outside of restrooms, you're on your own there.


Omg. . .
First time i Ever went to superdome when i was much younger man.

There was this batch of strange looking circular looking urinals in center of room . . . ok i thought to myself and whipped it out . .
Ahhhhh . . . relief . . .
And then . . .
I noticed EVERYONE ELSE WAS WASHING HANDS. . . .
O WELL
DUAL PURPOSE.

( no one said anything, although i figured it out about mid stream . . .oops . . .)


----------



## Retired Senior

kabibe said:


> I now know where every cumberland farms store is in my town; that's the only place with a bathroom open after 11:00 pm. I have seriously considered getting depends or something


My girlfriend bought those for me! I refuse to wear them.... much better to pee inside the suv into a coffee cup and then toss the pee out the door. Now that it is bitterly cold out the residue does not breed bacteria overnight and the cup is re-usable...

But... I am surprised... no jokes about one of the famous icons of winter... I need to remedy that,,,,


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I'm in a rich neighborhood with an hour to go til an airport timecall gets dispatched.
*I would never do this*, but here's a pro tip for you whom live on the edge:
My "buddy" keeps an empty Dasani bottle and pair of scissors in his cab.
Cut top off Dasani bottle.
Pee carefully. 
Find alley to dump
Recycle bottle.

There are places where peeing outside can be beaucoup trouble...


----------



## rex jones

PISS JAR, First learned about it on military convoy



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I'm in a rich neighborhood with an hour to go til an airport timecall gets dispatched.
> *I would never do this*, but here's a pro tip for you whom live on the edge:
> My "buddy" keeps an empty Dasani bottle and pair of scissors in his cab.
> Cut top off Dasani bottle.
> Pee carefully.
> Find alley to dump
> Recycle bottle.
> 
> There are places where peeing outside can be beaucoup trouble...


LOL alley to dump? How bout any street anywhere


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

rex jones said:


> PISS JAR, First learned about it on military convoy
> 
> LOL alley to dump? How bout any street anywhere


*My friend may be under surveillance.


----------



## Expiditer77

Easy fix, any 32-44oz cup will do. Place wiener inside, pee, dump, rinse and repeat as necessary. Also works as a great "don't ****ing high beam me piss mist".


----------



## Retired Senior

I find that putting an open newspaper over my steering wheel, and peeing into a large wide-mouthed cup, offers both privacy and a large enough opening so that your piss goes into the cup, and no place else, even if the newspaper prevents you from seeing what you are doing.

As I understand it, the real crime is not tossing the piss onto a street, but allowing some stranger to see your penis. A cop may suspect what you are up to, but he/she has no reason to invade your privacy and check it out!


----------



## Leo1983

I don’t know why you would pee in anything. There’s a tree on every corner.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Leo1983 said:


> I don't know why you would pee in anything. There's a tree on every corner.


Because if the wrong LEO catches you and you are under 300 yards from a school, park or daycare...there's a sex offender rap with your name on it.


----------



## upyouruber

Pipoy said:


> I use "cheap diapers" that can be bought in Savers or flea markets.
> 
> Its a bit tricky yet satisfying afterwards
> 
> Since I drive mostly at nights and I dont want to "buy a gum" on a convenient store just to you the restroom (since it would just cost me precius $$$$ hehehe) the first thing I do is I make sure that Im safetly park where I think I have my precious privacy. Then I pull the drivers seat forward, and position my self sitting at the back of the driver's seat. Then open up the diaper then casually letting my pee flow. Its an awkward thing to do at first since you have to be aware of your surroundings but once you're used to it its very much elementary . Just make sure you also have plastics with you to put in the diaper after you use it. I pee twice on the diaper before I totally dispose it. Again, weired on the first or second try but very much satisfying and very cost effecient!


Ummmm, yeah, no thanks!


----------



## Leo1983

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because if the wrong LEO catches you and you are under 300 yards from a school, park or daycare...there's a sex offender rap with your name on it.


If that was the case every male would be a registered sex offender. 
I get it I used to care and jump through hoops just to pee. I mean the amount of green tea I drink if it's time to go, you best go.

Personally I used to look for a dark spot. Now I just get out my car pee then continue with my day. 
Cops are cool here in LA. As long as I have a Lyft light you can get away with murder.


----------



## upyouruber

Leo1983 said:


> If that was the case every male would be a registered sex offender.
> I get it I used to care and jump through hoops just to pee. I mean the amount of green tea I drink if it's time to go, you best go.
> 
> Personally I used to look for a dark spot. Now I just get out my car pee then continue with my day.
> Cops are cool here in LA. As long as I have a Lyft light you can get away with murder.


Dont push your luck. There are jerk cops everywhere who will bust you for public urination.


----------



## UberBastid

I was in court once on another matter, the case before me was an arraignment for "public nudity/exposure". The defendant was a 30ish female who was wearing a skirt and squatted along side the road.
The judge dismissed it because a "female, urinating under cover of a piece of clothing is not exposing any genetalia to public view." 
I would argue that a female does not expose genitals to view if she is totally naked and pissing. A male does.
I don't drive late, and I know the clean and friendly facilities that are available.


----------



## Leo1983

upyouruber said:


> Dont push your luck. There are jerk cops everywhere who will bust you for public urination.


I don't. I mean I'm not saying whip your dick out in the middle of sunset and pee. But if I gotta go ima go lol.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

To each their own.


----------



## Jboaz686

Back on Halloween weekend I intentionally dehydrated myself by not drinking anything for 4 hours before I went out. Taking a piss break would have cost me at least $10 so I made sure I wouldn’t have to. I did have a Powerade with me for when I REALLY got thirsty at the end of the night so I wouldn’t suffer. I plan on doing the same thing Sunday night


----------



## rex jones

Leo1983 said:


> I don't know why you would pee in anything. There's a tree on every corner.


Requires you to get out of your car, which could open a whole other set of scenarios. In the city, trees are not overly abundant. 


TwoFiddyMile said:


> *My friend may be under surveillance.


I am sure i have been captured a few times dumping out piss. It's not ideal but sometimes just necessary. It's funny, now more than ever that dogs can piss and shit out in public, but its uncouth when humans do it. The funny part is that dogs are treated better by some people than humans.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Because if the wrong LEO catches you and you are under 300 yards from a school, park or daycare...there's a sex offender rap with your name on it.


Really you want get out of the car as little as possible, especially in situations like that, where you might be on some random street.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Empty coffee cups work great for me.
I always transfer my coffee to my Contigo mug so it'll stay hot for hours, but keep the empty cup for when needed later that night.

Usually I'll be in an empty store parking lot, so I'll just set it on the ground. They're cleaning sweeper will handle it in the morning.


----------



## Retired Senior

Leo1983 said:


> I don't know why you would pee in anything. There's a tree on every corner.


_TwoFiddyMile said: "Because if the wrong LEO catches you and you are under 300 yards from a school, park or daycare...there's a sex offender rap with your name on it."
_
Not only that, but today it was 18 degrees Fahrenheit outdoors. If I tried to pee behind a tree, I might just be stuck in place until it warms up!


----------



## UberPyro

Emblem said:


> This is a major problem when driving for Uber I have found. Most places in the city don't have restrooms, or they're locked for only their customers. Who can afford to tip someone to let you use their bathroom? I can't. If I could, I wouldn't be driving for Uber. Also, in the city, where do you park your car, to then walk to a place to use their restroom?
> 
> I'm sure there is LOTS of public urination with Uber drivers.


Where I drive most there tends to be dark unpopulated roads where I can puplicly releave myself. If I'm not in an area where this is easily done I use a bottle and pour it out wherever I get a chance to do so



lbuberchick562 said:


> Not so easy peeing for women...can't just pull over on highway or pull out a gaterade bottle. I go to gas stations. ..only had 1 where I had to actually use a quarter to get in. Park like I'm gonna get gas. ..go to bathroom then I'm done. I like the big stations with stores inside cause 99% of the time the bathroom is inside and not outside ...


There is a device called a "she-wee" or something similar. Enables ladies to use bottles like us men can/do with slightly more effort. Essentially a funnel


----------



## Leo1983

I will admit I’ve peed in a coffee cup and chucked it at Uber’s old office on Westwood a few times. Maybe that’s why they moved offices lol


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

Retired Senior said:


> I find that putting an open newspaper over my steering wheel, and peeing into a large wide-mouthed cup, offers both privacy and a large enough opening so that your piss goes into the cup, and no place else, even if the newspaper prevents you from seeing what you are doing.
> 
> As I understand it, the real crime is not tossing the piss onto a street, but allowing some stranger to see your penis. A cop may suspect what you are up to, but he/she has no reason to invade your privacy and check it out!


Fortunately that is not the case in Connecticut. Exposing yourself or being nude is not a crime here unless they can prove it was done for a sexual purpose. If you're draining your lizard you can prove it was not for that. There is no law specific to public urination.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Fortunately that is not the case in Connecticut. Exposing yourself or being nude is not a crime here unless they can prove it was done for a sexual purpose. If you're draining your lizard you can prove it was not for that. There is no law specific to public urination.


As a native of New England I seriously doubt there's no law against public exposure in CT. I suspect you've just dealt with cool cops.


----------



## Skorpio

I have installed this a few days ago. Work like a charm..


----------



## Leo1983

This problem will actually get solved when the autonomous toilets come onboard. Every time you need to pee just request an autonomous uber take a quick two dollar ride. Release yourself in the car then get back to work.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad

TwoFiddyMile said:


> As a native of New England I seriously doubt there's no law against public exposure in CT. I suspect you've just dealt with cool cops.


_Just_ exposure- no. There has to be sexual content, some intent to arouse yourself or arouse another person. That's why breastfeeding in public isn't illegal, even if you are exposing your breast you clearly have a reason that is not sexual.

But because intent is involved and that brings interpretation into it it's not safe to do. Someone could claim you chose to urinate in front of them as a sexual fetish. Now some guy taking a leak on the side of the road behind his car, no way, that happens all the time and nobody is going to believe you were doing that to get off.


----------



## Jbrow104

Robertk said:


> If I don't go when I feel like I have to...I could get Uromysitisis and die!


Jerry...


----------

